# My first kitty



## JohnJameson (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello all,

I just got my first kitten this past weekend. My fiance has been dying to get another cat since she had to leave her old one at home when she moved with me so I surprised her this weekend. I never grew up with any cats and all my friends cats were always hiding 24/7 or were mean so I never liked them until I got this guy. He is soooo nice. He will play with his toys and go crazy but the second you touch him or the toy he retracts his claws and is gentle as can be. He will come lay on you and always wants to touch you with his paws. Hes eating well and we switch him over(gradually)from that horrible dry grain food to soft food and he loves it. He always using the litter box so thats also a big plus. The papers from Petsmart say he is 14weeks and titled as a DSH/Tabby(Think that means domestic short hair). Im a little confused as to if he really is just a regular house cat or something different. From his patterns(marbling I think its called) and his ears It looks as if he is a Bengal or has Bengal in him. What do you think?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! I'm in love!! :luv

If you don't have papers, he's a DSH, like you said. No way of really knowing what's mixed in there.

What's his name?

He is drop dead gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Tevildo (Aug 5, 2011)

Congratulations on getting your first cat. Like Marie said, he is beautiful--reminds me of Damascus steel.


----------



## sillykittygirl51 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Congrats!*

Congrats on the beautiful new addition to your family, now go get him a friend! lol Seriously, the only thing better than one cat is two! Watching them bond and play together is twice as much fun plus he won't be lonely when you and your fiance are at work or out of the house ;-) 

What you are feeding him? (just curious)

Cats are so smart when it comes to using the litter box, aren't they?? Getting them to cover their stuff is another story (for my newest anyways but she is a fast learner!)


----------



## JohnJameson (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you! So far he is awesome and no complaints. His name is Leonidas.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome to a fellow guy-kitty-owner! 

John, he's absolutely beautiful! I love his markings.

Love the name as well...

You should put a little tag on his box saying...

"THIS......IS...... LITTER!" (Those who saw "300" will get the reference.  )

Again, congrats on your new arrival!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

looks and sounds like you are on your way with a wonderful kitten.. markings are great, the bullseye swirl, white toes and great face stripes, his mom must have taught him well about proper use of claws and teeth..


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

AWESOME!
I've always loved silver cats... and ones with "mittens" are even better! LOL

Hrm... I doubt he's got any Bengal in him. That pattern is "Classic Tabby", and my favorite kind of tabby!


----------



## jonathanw84 (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful cat!


----------



## zero_gravity (Sep 8, 2011)

my new cat is an exact look alike!! ok i admit, its hard to see the pattern on her back but its VERY similar.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Beautiful kitten, congrats! Are you planning to get him a companion?


----------



## catdogratmatsat (Sep 8, 2011)

This is the picture of my first cat! 

http://bit.ly/pmxRaG


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

What a GORGEOUS cat!!! Congratulations!


----------



## dancinginrainbows (Sep 9, 2011)

He's gorgeous! His markings are amazingly striking.


----------

